

Meteor 0.5.7 released - benaiah
http://meteor.com/blog/2013/02/21/meteor-057-major-scaling-update-new-ddp-version-ejson

======
hugh4life
The fact their blog doesn't have an rss feed is absolutely infuriating.

~~~
benaiah
You can subscribe for email updates. Works pretty well. It's probably just
because there's no meteor package for RSS yet, anyway.

------
jcarden
Yes, new DDP.

~~~
wasd
Do you mind me giving me an explain it like I'm 5 for DDP?

~~~
emgee3
<http://meteor.com/blog/2012/03/21/introducing-ddp>

Basically, it's a protocol for a client to subscribe to and receive live data
updates from a Meteor server, plus the ability to call server-side methods. By
implementing a DDP client (which could be in Java, iOS or whatever -- not just
Javascript) you can interact with a server running Meteor.

